
Apple’s Radical MacBook Pro Will Supercharge Windows 10 - rmason
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2020/07/04/apple-macbook-pro-macos-bigsur-arm-intel-microsoft-windows-10/#5091f31d1aa8
======
muststopmyths
I guess I'm missing something because I don't see how Windows 10 on Mac+ARM is
ever going to happen.

\- Will it even boot Windows (or any non-Mac OS. I suppose someone will write
Linux support eventually.) ?

\- Custom Apple GPU. Apple is not going to write drivers for Windows for it.
Microsoft certainly will not.

\- x86 only emulation. What are these 32-bit Windows apps (Other than visual
studio, maybe by developers) that are widely used by Mac owners ? Games ? See
GPU above.

I personally think this marks a permanent split of Mac and PC.

Would love to hear other takes.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
> Will it even boot Windows (or any non-Mac OS. I suppose someone will write
> Linux support eventually.) ?

If other operating systems are allowed, then there's no reason that Windows
can't work; it runs on ARM - consider that
[https://www.windowslatest.com/2019/03/08/windows-10-arm-
nint...](https://www.windowslatest.com/2019/03/08/windows-10-arm-nintendo-
switch-boot/) exists! Granted, drivers are an issue; if Apple decides to
support this, then I expect them to either straight up write the drivers, or
release enough information for someone else to do it.

If, on the other hand, other systems are not allowed by policy, there is very
little chance that Linux or anything else will be an option. That would be
more like an iPad; sometimes jailbreaks happen, but it's generally "protected"
against execution that Apple didn't approve.

------
bradknowles
Alternative link: [http://archive.today/HOM6E](http://archive.today/HOM6E)

------
caymanjim
I expect Intel will start producing ARM chips if the market heads that way.
Consumers couldn't care less.

